# Is the video game character Kirby a boy or a girl?



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's strange, but I've never associated Kirby with a gender... 
unless I have to reference _*him*_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

A star warrior apparently Kirby is genderless like legendary pokemon


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Wiki says Kirby is male


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty sure Kirby is male.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, I played exactly like your sister with Super Smash Bros. Kirby's male (I thought he was female initially a long time ago).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I usually consider it male for some reason, but I'll vote both cause, who knows.

edit: OK he's officially male, that makes sense, I always got that vibe.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

According to this: http://supersmashbros.wikia.com/wiki/Kirby that character is a *MALE*.

The character is being referred to as a *HE* in here too:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/n64/198854-super-smash-bros/faqs/3564


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I kept flying across the screen while growing more frustrated. I kept placing too much confidence in Link's spin attack. Then I tried other things and they failed. Later on I enjoyed playing as Kirby as well, and especially enjoyed dropping as a rock on other characters.


Aw, haha. Kirby is a frustrating character to deal with for sure (like Pikachu). Sometimes I'd inhale/swallow another character and commit double kirbicide (if I had more stock life) or exhale in the last second and fly myself to safety (if I didn't). It was tons of fun. (I was an evil child)

1m48s is my fave move >: )


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought a Kirby was a vacuum cleaner.


----------

